# Wood ducks



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the regulations on Wood Ducks? I looked in the proclamation and I cannot find anything about wood ducks as far as how many you can shoot? Have you guys ever seen them around here, or killed any? Just wondering.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

you can kill seven woodducks we do have a few here if you know where to get them at . i only shot six woodie here in utah.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can shoot as many as you can find to kill as long as you do not exceed 7, not that you are likely to have that problem in this state. :lol: 

They have a few scattered here and there along the creeks and rivers.

I've saw a few out here, choose not to shoot them. I have killed dozens down home, but they are thick as flies back there.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Since Utah is considered Pacific Flyway you can have up to 7 of them. I know someone who shot four in one day at Ogden Bay last year, but I don't know anyone who has limited out just on woodies. They are fast and agile little suckers, like tiny fighter jets.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i got my first ever yesterday!!! o0ne lone drake sitting on a very unlikely spot where i usually kill divers later on in the year... pretty nice surprise to jump him off it!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

i got one on utah lake last week. first one ive ever seen while duck hunting, and ive spent alot of time in the marshes in my life. definitely a trophy around here!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> i got one on utah lake last week. first one ive ever seen while duck hunting, and ive spent alot of time in the marshes in my life. definitely a trophy around here!


Where are the pictures of him man?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have killed 9 in utah. 6 drakes and 3 hens.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd love to shoot one of these! Wish somebody would take me to their sweet spot for some wood ducks, if there is such spot....


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

ok, here is a pic of two I shot.... :lol:[attachment=0:15ytvalz]Two-I-Shot.gif[/attachment:15ytvalz]


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Carl, that is one of my favorite pictures you have ever taken. Very awesome!

Here is my favorite of my pictures:

Nice drake I "shot" this spring
[attachment=0:3vsdct81]Drakeonbox.jpg[/attachment:3vsdct81]


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the one with those two little fluffballs in the grafitti-covered (autographed) house! It should be titled:
*Ducks in da hood.* 8) 
R


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice shot Joel...you hadn't shown me that one :O•-:

This one is my # three fave shot
[attachment=0:1x949h8i]WOODY-2.gif[/attachment:1x949h8i]


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot about this one. Ground pounding a bird is pretty easy. It is always a harder "shot" when they are on the wing.

[attachment=0:1wcrbakz]Drake Wood Duck 04-19-2010 small.jpg[/attachment:1wcrbakz]


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW, how about some jump shoot'n...little bugger...busted out way before sun up...had to use the fast stuff. Should'a seen him hit the dirt.

BIONG!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats friggin' awesome Carl. 
I love to see these types of pics and folks giving back to the sport X10 as you and many others have with helping establish the woodies.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

hey thanks for the compliment Band Man. These guys work their arsses of trying to make a difference.

The real bounties come from within...the boxes that is...Just look at this crew...two years ago they resembled the Duck Men _(O)_ so much that I call them the WOOD MEN. Since, Joel has Cleaned up his act, invested in a Bic Razor, become a tree hugger and purchased a canoe. o-||

Will has lost 50 pounds, which allows him to now pack more :O•-:

and Steve'O...well the girls heard he loved Woody's so they ran....all but one...he now has himself a steady...which is good cuz we needs another ladder packer... :twisted:

With the efforts of the WoodMen and 300 plus others...we might just have a sky buster pull down a woody on center dike one day.[attachment=0:2x9pb1do]The-Wood-Men.gif[/attachment:2x9pb1do]


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh crap Carl, you know I could never grow a beard like that. Still a fine looking photo though.

In all seriousness I just cant get enough of this:
[attachment=0:3kur6iqu]br3-2 05-16-09 small.JPG[/attachment:3kur6iqu]

I just love seeing our efforts produce results. You can't argue or fake results. :O||:


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh Joel, your a sex kitten with a beard like that and you know it. At least I didn't give you glasses like Steve'o... :O•-:

It's a crappy job, but some has to do it....(Joel, can you smell it now)...LMAO

But when you grab a shot like this, you can't help but quietly smile [attachment=1:2ga8gucz]Ahh-the-Aroma.gif[/attachment:2ga8gucz]


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Guys, I have never hunted duck, but I like your website!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hats off to all you WOW guys, that's a lot of hard work. Good on ya all.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... WOW... Woodducks? 8) 

KUDOS Gents.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys...

Its been pretty cool to see the thing take off. Joel, Jim and a work list of over three hundred people that play a role in the program. Additionally, we have signed of nearly 50 Eagle Scout Service Projects.

It gives ya something to do late at night when you cant sleep :twisted: 
[attachment=0:3k7yudjb]Reflections-Reduced-23.gif[/attachment:3k7yudjb]


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Carl Taylor said:


> It gives ya something to do late at night when you cant sleep :twisted:


Come March, when the boxes start going up, it IS half the reason I can't sleep. There has been alot involved, but it has been well worth it. I am happy to see USU come on board to help us out.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Jimbo, best rest up, we have two hundred more in storage and another 8 dz in the works....march is gonna be a good one in 2011. Better start doing jumping jax now brotha....

CT


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Carl Taylor said:


> Jimbo, best rest up, we have two hundred more in storage and another 8 dz in the works....march is gonna be a good one in 2011. Better start doing jumping jax now brotha....
> 
> CT


keep it up fellah's!

we had 9 of the "fruit of which you speak" pay us a flyby at a UNdisclosed location this past sunday! could have wacked a black one or two but elected to let them have a pass. Quite a nice surprise...


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and the scout report. All the WOW workers and their efforts have made a serious impact to the woody's here. Thanks for passing even though it sounds like you could have cut into them hard. The way these little buggers have responded to the nesting program has been impressive. 

Can't wait for the 2011 nesting season...


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> Carl, that is one of my favorite pictures you have ever taken. Very awesome!
> 
> Here is my favorite of my pictures:
> 
> ...


very nice Joel , never seen that photo before !!


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 7, 2010)

wood ducks are non native in utah so i try to get all i can, i call my program wounded woodies


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have saw a few out here, but like Longun I elected to let them pass. I will give you guys some props, you take some fine looking pictures of those ducks.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry Jonnyutah, but they are indeed native here.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Joel,
Did you get moved in yet?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Carl Taylor said:


> Hey Joel,
> Did you get moved in yet?


Yes sir we finally moved this weekend....well we moved everything except the pile of wood duck boxes I have stored til next spring. They are this weeks moving project.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Good for you...I bet your wife is stoked in a new house. 

Yah we need to look at those houses...I have found that you can line the sides of your house with them and raise the "R Value" in doing so.....LOL...Who knows, maybe the little buggers will recognize the "complex" atmosphere and just nest right outside the garage. Rent would be easier to collect that way... o-|| 

CT


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Carl Taylor said:


> Thanks for the kind words and the scout report. All the WOW workers and their efforts have made a serious impact to the woody's here. Thanks for passing even though it sounds like you could have cut into them hard. The way these little buggers have responded to the nesting program has been impressive.
> 
> Can't wait for the 2011 nesting season...


Thanks again Carl and the rest of the crew. 
The ducks and geese need more folks like you working hard for them. Hopefully this thread has inspired a few others to do so.


----------

